# Anybody ever order lens from Amazon.com



## staticage (Jan 20, 2008)

I found a lens that I want to buy for my D60 at Best Buy but I also found it at amazon.com for almost $100.00 cheaper. I just wanted to see if anybody had any horror stories about doing business with them. If it turns out okay I may continue to buy from them. Also I am just getting in to photography and don't know of any local shops(Corpus Christi, TX area).


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Never bought a lens from them but I have bought many other items. Just make sure you are buying from them. There are other party's that sell there. I have bought a few items from some of them also. But I am alway teneative about it. So far all has been well.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I don't know personally but saw a discussion talking of photographic accessorie purchases and a statement was made make sure you purchase from a outlet you trust. B&H and Amazon were mentioned to be just that.

You have probably just noticed I had a recent purchase. I got it from Digital Foto Discount Club on a recommendation. The sales person I dealt with was a Canon shooter of 28 years so he claimed
and was very patient with all my questions,no high pressure to buy more expensive and a joy to work with. I have his name and number if you are interested.He said he has been at this same type job for 22 years.

Here was another good place I found(Ithink)
"Flash-Memory-Store.com",

You can find some deals on the internet,,,,,,,,I was getting ready to push the purchase button on 4-1GB memory cards for $79 when I spotted a promo of 2-4GB San Disk
memory cards for $57.

dick


----------



## captinharry (Dec 31, 2004)

Never bought a lens from Amazon but have gotten cameras, external hard drive, other computer stuff, gps, books, gifts for friends, & never had a bad experience. Amazon has a 30 day no question return policy.
Buy a camera from them decide you just don't like it even thought it works great & they will take it back & credit your charge 100%.
Only on line retailer I trust.
Your result could be different


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

I have purchased from Amazon on an average of at least once a month, electronics or whatever for several years. Never a problem. However, if you will google up whatever specifically you wish to buy, you might be able to get the same product at a better price than on Amazon. Whoever you buy from be sure to read their return policy. Some merchants will require a "restocking charge" and it could be hefty.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I've gotten a lot of stuff off amazon including 3 lenses and never had any sort of problem. So far all buying experiences have been positive.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I bought a cute gift for my wife from Amazon, a tea timer that looked like a Penguin. It was shipped from a supplier and when it arrived, it did not work. I contacted Amazon fully expecting a run around. The fellow from Amazon apoligized for the defective merchandise, credited my card, and told me to throw it away. All this was done during my phone call, not 3 weeks later.


----------



## staticage (Jan 20, 2008)

What website can I use top rent a lense before I buy it? I was gonna buy a Nikkon 55-200MM f/4-5.6G ed IF AF-S DX VR Zoom lense but I don't know if it is a good lense. I need a lense like this and the price is good but don't know if i should hold out for a better lense.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Never rented a lens so I can't help you there...but...is there a photo club in your area? You might be able to ask someone if you could use that lens for a short "shoot"...... in the owner's back yard. 
regards, Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Stargazer just rented a Canon lens recently...check here http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=172341&highlight=lens+rental

Fishphoto has used this company before as well and I believe he was a satisfied customer. Plus they are in Houston.
http://www.lighttec.com/


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I've bought 6 from Amazon over the last 14 months. One ended up having a focus problem after 2 weeks, and they promptly exchanged it for me. All were packaged as new and looked to be unopened. I'll continue to buy from them.


----------

